# home Verzeichnis auf neuer Partition

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich möchte mein home Verzeichnis auf eine neue Partition anlegen. Partition ist angelegt und wird unter /mnt/Backup eingehangen. 

```
UUID=9cec0cd6-ae6b-4f40-96f2-1c0bbba0e3e0   /mnt/Backup/       ext4       auto,defaults 0 2
```

Welche Rechte vergebe ich jetzt?

als root

```
chown olaf:users /mnt/Backup/
```

```
chmod 744 /mnt/Backup/*
```

Dann aus der grafischen Oberfläche abmelden und zu einer Textkonsole wechseln.

Jetzt als User

```

rsync -avxc --safe-links ignore --progress /home/olaf/ /mnt/Backup
```

 ? Ich habe in /home/olaf Verzeichnis verlinkte Ordner zu anderen Partitionen. Die sollen ignoriert werden.

Ist das richtig, oder habe ich etwas übersehen?

http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/20960/home-verzeichnis-auf-neuer-partition.html#post147357

----------

## spork

Hi,

die Rechte sollten so geawehlt sein, dass du mit dem genwuenschten Benutzer drauf zugreifen (schreiben) kannst (trifft hier fuer olaf zu). Dieses ist aber nur wichtig fuer den Kompiervorgang, denn du verwendest ja rsync mit dem archive-Flag (a) und das beinhaltet 'preserve owner, group und permissions' und 'user preserve'. Dieses bedeutet, dass die Rechte erhalten bleiben. Spater wirst du ja nicht mehr die neue Partition nach /mnt/Backup einbinden oder?

ACHTUNG: ''preserve owner und group' greift nur, wenn du Super-User Rechte hast. Anderenfalls werden Benutzer und Gruppe je nach ausfuhrenden Benutzer gewaehlt. D.h. entweder du ruft rsync spaeter mit Super-User Rechten auf oder als normaler Benutzer (bei dir 'olaf'). Wie du es beschreibst, waehlst du die User-Variante --- dann musst du aber auch sicherstellen, dass dort nirgends Pfade oder Files sind fuer die der Benutzer keine Rechte hat.

Mit '--safe-links ignore' bin ich mir etwas unsicher...  das 'ignore' kommt mir da etwas komisch vor, denn laut manpage gibts das nicht. Was soll das deiner Meinung nach denn bewirken?

Willst du die externen Symlinks komplett weglassen? Wenn ja, dann ist '--safe-links' so wie ich das sehe ok. Allerdings beinhaltet der archive-Mode auch schon (-l bzw. --links) was dafuer sorgt, dass s

Symlinks als Symlinks behandelt werden, also deren Inhalt nicht kopiert wird.

Falls du weitere Ordner ausschliessen willst, kann ich dir '--exclude-from=FILE' nahelegen. Wobei 'FILE' eine Datei ist, die du anlegst und in der die Pfade zu den Verzeichnissen stehen, welche ausgeschlossen werden sollen.

M.f.G Spork

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke

Ich wollte LuckyBackup ausprobieren. Das würde dann so aussehen.

```
rsync -h --progress --stats -r -tgo -p -D --update --delete-after --delete-excluded --exclude=**/*tmp*/ --exclude=**/*cache*/ --exclude=**/*Cache*/ --exclude=**~ --exclude=/mnt/*/** --exclude=/media/*/** --exclude=/var/** --exclude=/proc/** --exclude=/dev/** --exclude=/sys/** --exclude=**/*Trash*/ --exclude=**/*trash*/ --exclude=**/.gvfs/ --exclude=/home/olaf/Dateien --exclude=/home/olaf/Dokumente --exclude=/home/olaf/Musik --exclude=/home/olaf/.config --exclude=/home/olaf/.kde4 --exclude=/home/olaf/.local --exclude=/home/olaf/.luckyBackup --exclude=/home/olaf/.nv --exclude=/home/olaf/.pulse /home/olaf /mnt/Backup/
```

 Das ist die Kommandozeilenausgabe von Luckybackup. Bei der Simulation werden allerdings die 

```
--exclude=/home/olaf/Dateien --exclude=/home/olaf/Dokumente --exclude=/home/olaf/Musik
```

mitkopiert.

----------

